# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  Translation Doubts

## Vespre

Hi everyone! 
I'm translating a Hillary Clinton's speech into Spanish, not for money but for a college paper, and I have a little doubt (sure I'll have more). I'm not asking for a translation, but in this sentence: 
"have a say about the direction of their lives" 
Does "Have a say about" mean somehow "determine, manipulate someone"? 
Thanks a lot for your help! 
- Jen

----------


## awb

kind of.. I could try do describe it, but i'll just paste the right definition from answers.com instead, it's probably more accurate than anything I could tell you 
The right or power to influence or make a decision: Citizens have a say in the councils of government. All I want is some say in the matter.

----------


## Бармалей

For future reference, you might check her personal website -- keep in mind that Hispanics are forming a more and more important electorate here, so politicians are trying to capture their vote -- and one way they do it is using Spanish-language materials/translations. So you may be able to find something there en espanol (esp. in Clinton's case since a)she has high aspirations and b)she lives in a state with a large Hispanic population).

----------


## vos

"To have a say about the direction of their lives" 
I think this sentence means: to have control over their lives. To be able to decide for themselves where to go with their lives.

----------


## Vespre

Thanks a lot! 
Barmaley, you've had a great idea, but i don't think i'm able to find this speech in Spanish. I tried it before. I'm translating the speech from the conference Beijing 1995, so...   ::  Anyway, thanks.

----------

